# Help! Can't find printer driver Epson CX3700!



## novaz04 (Nov 4, 2004)

Hey everyone,

Could someone help me find drivers for my Epson CX3700 printer for Mac OS 10.3.9? Thanks


----------



## shuuhen (Sep 4, 2004)

Epson doesn't have any Mac drivers available for your printer, but Gutenprint (aka Gimp-Print) has preliminary support for the CX3700. They even have a page that's supposed to have answers to many questions about getting it working with Mac OS X here.


----------

